# IPFW verbose Limit



## Junaid (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just wondering, I have set 
	
	



```
IPFW_VERBOSE_LIMIT=10
```
 but it only logs 10 of each rule. I was thinking can I make it log 10 from each IP?

Hope question makes sense.

Thank you.


----------



## gordon@ (May 23, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of. It would also likely be extremely memory intensive to keep a map of all of the IP addresses that talked to the server.


----------

